# Painting underside of a clear pickguard.



## GilsonPride (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

First post here, though I have been lurking the board for a while. My question is more like looking for advices. I'm getting a clear pickguard for my new (and awesome) Tele to paint it's underside. That way, there's no texture on the outside and I can't scratch the paint off.

What type of paint (or makers even, as long as the result is good!) would be most suitable for this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am no expert on this type of thing and I don't want to "rain on your parade" but are you not a bit concerned that the painted underside of the guard might not "bleed" into (or change/damage) the finish of the guitar somehow. 
Hopefully I am totally wrong here.

Others with experience are sure to comment.

Which awesome Tele are you getting?...any pics?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GilsonPride (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly why I asked about it! I know Prince has a Mad Cat Tele with a clear pickguard that was painted underneath. He's had it for well over 30 years and the paint didn't damage the guitar at all. Then again, HS Anderson made it that way, he knew what he was doing.

I got the Fender Tele 60th anniversary last Friday. It's my first electric guitar (I don't count the Ibanez Montage as electric) and I'm pretty ecstatic about it! I could post a few pics later.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

This site might be of some help or at least interest for you..

http://www.stewmac.com/tsarchive/ts0088.html





GilsonPride said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First post here, though I have been lurking the board for a while. My question is more like looking for advices. I'm getting a clear pickguard for my new (and awesome) Tele to paint it's underside. That way, there's no texture on the outside and I can't scratch the paint off.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

First off, I don't know what I'm talking about LOL! But my first thought would be to cut a piece of coloured paper, perhaps with some artwork, or a thin piece of plastic like a lighting colour gel cut to shape under the clear pickguard. Just a thought...


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Spraying it would give the best finish, if you want to use paint. Don't even think of markers. If I were you, I'd contact a sign shop and ask to go round and pick up some scrap vinyl. It's self-adhesive, durable, won't bleed, and you can get dozens and dozens of colours. 

Get a piece that's bigger than the pickguard, stick it on, then cut round the edges.

I was a sign painter for years and I guarantee this will work for you.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Experiment time. Get some sheet acrylic from home depot and an off cut and try. I would look to sealing the pickgaurd with a clear coat over the art. Also could try spraying with an acrylic and seal with a layer of cling wrap. Could also get a thin matching pickgaurd and sandwiching them. Many ways to skin the cat I would imagine. HAha Mark that is a good digestion too. There are paints made for plastics.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

keeperofthegood said:


> Experiment time. Get some sheet acrylic from home depot and an off cut and try. I would look to sealing the pickgaurd with a clear coat over the art. Also could try spraying with an acrylic and seal with a layer of cling wrap. Could also get a thin matching pickgaurd and sandwiching them. Many ways to skin the cat I would imagine. HAha Mark that is a good digestion too. There are paints made for plastics.



Yeah, practicing first is definitely a good idea. 

We used to paint murals on store windows, before the industry was overtaken by computer-cutting, and it can be a tricky thing for most people to get used to. Everything is reversed, like driving on the other side of the road. We would sketch it on the outside of the window and then come inside to paint.

If you want to paint something detailed, rather than just blocks of colour, the best method is with an airbrush, hands down (I like the double-action kind). But now we're starting to get more expensive.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I would use coloured vinyl adhesive that you could get from any decal shop. You'll just have to make sure that the surface is really clean and use a bank card or something to squeegie any air bubbles that get trapped, then finally use an exacto knife to cut the excess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Another thought would be to use a decal transfer (or clear sheet, or whatever
they're called) and print off a custom design and paste it to the underside.
Then clear-coat to seal it.


----------



## GilsonPride (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, you really helped me on that. I really like the idea of using fabric. It feels a bit more organic and can give a nice texture, though for a clear clean design, I'll go with the vinyl. I don't know why I didn't even think about it.


Thanks again!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Krylon make a plastic paint (aerosol) that bonds to the plastic. http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/ Plastic is funny stuff, as every polymer is different, but that Krylon paint is amazing. 

Another way I would recommend is just using a sheet of vinyl or paper, adhesive or not, and screw to the body under the pickguard. If you have to 'attach' it to the pick guard, use spray adhesive, but hold your breath when you're spraying. VILE stuff.

Anyone remember picture discs, those vinyl records that had the album cover 'printed' on the record? They were actually two pieces of clear vinyl with a printed piece of paper in between.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Another option would be fabric backed vinyl under the clear. I just covered a 1X12 cab with some black. I'm sure I have enough left over if you want a black pick guard. No charge.


----------

